# Poker_Zufallsberechnung



## Studpoker (16. Dez 2007)

hallo!

ich programmiere jetzt so zum spaß ein kleines poker spiel für mein handy (7 card stud).
nun sind schon beim austeilen der karten erste probleme aufgetreten.

Mein genaues problem ist die zufallsberechnung, da ja schließlich jede karte nur einmal gedealt werden darf.

vereinfachte beschreibung:

hab ein array - 52 felder lang (also das ganze kartendeck)

wenn jetzt eine karte ausgegeben wurde, sollte die stelle zb auf false gesetzt werden - um ein weiteres dealen der karte zu verhindern.

wenn jetzt aber schon 1/2 bis 3/4 des decks ausgeteilt wurde, gibts enorme probleme, da jedes mal eine neue zufallszahl bestimmt und wieder überprüft werden muss, ob es diese schon gibt. 


da muss es doch eine bessere lösung geben?

danke im vorraus an alle!


----------



## byte (16. Dez 2007)

Klasse Card schreiben. Alle Card Objekte in eine Liste, diese Shufflen (siehe Collections). Dann nacheinander ziehen.


----------



## Gast (16. Dez 2007)

danke, hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Studpoker (17. Dez 2007)

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass in midp die klasse vector keine shuffle methode besitzt. gibts eine ähnliche funktion, oder ein listentyp, die das unterstützten?

thx!


----------



## SlaterB (17. Dez 2007)

die Operation ist, wenn vorhanden, dann in der Hilfsklasse namens Collections,
falls nicht vorhanden in mips, dann eben Quelltext kopieren


----------

